# Digestive Enzyme Advice For Ibs



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

So I have had really bad bloating.I decided to try taking Beano. I have been taking 2-3 tabs before every meal (I have 5-6 per day).Don't know if it is the Beano, what I do know is while my diet has been the same and my BMs have been the same.....my bloating has been MUCH better.I have been taking Beano REGARDLESS of wheather I am having veggies or complex carbs which Beano issaid to target.I wanted to know if it's possible not only if the Beano is responsible, but if an even betterproduct might exist to help more directly target and be effective.Not only do I go through a bottle of Beano a week, but since Beano is said to only work forveggies and complex carbs I wonder if there might be a more efficent, effective product.I wanted to ask your advice an opinions.Since bloating is a big concern, which is trapped gas...should I1) Just stick with beano OR2) Try something else like A. Gas-x prevention (just 1 pill) B. Gas-x reliefOR3) Take a digestive enzyme like A. Bio-gest B. Source Naturals Bio Align Daily Essential Enzymes C. Something else


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There was a small study where they found that the pancreatic enzymes (pancreatin) which are available by prescription (what they used) but are also sold as a dietary supplement did seem to help with post meal bloating.So that may be something to check out.Here is the page from the vitamin store I've been shopping at lately's website with several brands.http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/search/en/query.jsp?x=0&y=0&q=pancreatin&intsource2=main&tab_selection=vitaminsSome people find Gas-X type of things help, but you may need to take it every day with each meal for a couple of days to know. It doesn't go through the blood so can't do much for gas bubbles in your colon if it is in your stomach.


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

I have had very good success with Omnigest-EZ by SunSource. You can order it on Amazon. There are others on the forum using this product. I take 3 tablets with lunch and 3 tablets with dinner. It greatly reduces my bloating and distention. It has no effect good or bad on my constipation. I'm IBS-C with pain due to impaired motility. I take low dose doxepin (50mg daily) for the pain.Omnigest-EZ has a combination of enzymes to cover most foods.Zanne


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2010)

When I started having a flare up a few weeks ago, I looked back and was trying to see what I was doing differently, and realized I had quit taking Beano. So I started again. And it has helped incredibly. I take it before every meal, regardless of what Im having. I dont know if its the placebo effect going on, but I plan on staying on it as long as I am going symptom free.


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

Kathleen M. said:


> There was a small study where they found that the pancreatic enzymes (pancreatin) which are available by prescription (what they used) but are also sold as a dietary supplement did seem to help with post meal bloating.So that may be something to check out.Here is the page from the vitamin store I've been shopping at lately's website with several brands.http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/search/en/query.jsp?x=0&y=0&q=pancreatin&intsource2=main&tab_selection=vitaminsSome people find Gas-X type of things help, but you may need to take it every day with each meal for a couple of days to know. It doesn't go through the blood so can't do much for gas bubbles in your colon if it is in your stomach.


Hi Kathleen...thanks for your review.So I guess I have a few follow ups.1) You said Gas-X type things help, but it doesn't go through the blood and must be taken with every meal.-Enzymes like Beano must be taken with every meal too-Do enzymes like pancreatin...do they travel through the blood?2) I guess I am wondering if I should stick with Beano...or try a Pancreatin enzyme.As a matter fact I bought this from Source Natural....it claims to have enzymes to break down fiber/carbs/fats/protein/dairy.How does this differ from the one you posted or the Omnigest-EZ?When I went to Vitamin Shoppe I saw TONS of Digestive Enzymes...so I'm wondering about which one I should try.3) If I try a Pancreatin enzyme...should I stop Beano and try it solo?-Also...with Gas-X...is it ok to take it with Beano or Pancreatin or is it one or the other?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Pancreatin isn't going to go through the blood either.Enzymes tend to work on the meal you take them with. It is something that works early on.Gas-X will work on gas in your stomach if you take it with the meal (so burping) right away, but if you have colon gas right now, and you take it right now it isn't in the right place to do any good.Pancreatin is what your pancreas makes so those are all the normal things your body normally digests. Beano is supposed to be breaking down things humans do not (not a single one of us) makes the enzymes to break down.Omnigest is trying to mimic what pancreatin does with all vegetable sources of enzymes (they do have to break down all the same things we do at some point or other). The main difference is enzymes from animals/people are also signals the body use in the digestive process. Remember it helps bloating in normal humans with normal amounts of enzymes eating a meal that will bloat anyone (what the study did). The theory is that it wasn't breaking down the food better, but the action as a signal was doing most of the work.I assume that plant enzymes could also serve as plant signals, but our bodies usually don't listen to those things. We don't worry about plant growth hormones in plants effecting us like we worry about animal growth hormones effecting us. We will breed plants to be much larger (either in part or in whole) than you usually find in nature so the part we eat is a bigger yield. We don't worry about what that does to us because we don't have a way to listen to the plant hormones. Feeding growth hormones to animals so they grow faster and we get a bigger yield worries people because animal growth hormones are the same ones we use with just a small difference so should cross react. Why we can use pig insulin for diabetics, the hormones between us and them are close enough they still work.I don't see any reason these things can't be taken together, and since you have something that works I would be more likely (if it were me) to add something in rather than replace. Unless the cost is so prohibitive you need to be taking only one at a time.


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks Kathleen.Question...somebody else I spoke to told me instead of using Source Naturals Essential Enzymes they use:Renew Life ParazymeThis DOES NOT contain pancreatin...instead it has others http://www.renewlife.com/parazyme.htmlI guess my question...which is the better one to try?The pancreatin Source Naturals (which has other enzymes) or the Parazyme...and why?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

People use all sorts of different theories when making supplements and making combinations of things to put in a supplement.Most of them have little to no data as to what the "right" combination or thing may be so companies make what will sell.I'm not sure how many of the companies look at the study on prescription pancreatin and bloating when making their pills. They probably go with what people seem to want to buy rather than only the things that might have some data.People, in general, tend to be fairly irrational in their decision process when buying things or what risk to try to avoid, etc. You make more money if you appeal to what people want rather than what objectively may be the best thing for them.


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

Kathleen M. said:


> People use all sorts of different theories when making supplements and making combinations of things to put in a supplement.Most of them have little to no data as to what the "right" combination or thing may be so companies make what will sell.I'm not sure how many of the companies look at the study on prescription pancreatin and bloating when making their pills. They probably go with what people seem to want to buy rather than only the things that might have some data.People, in general, tend to be fairly irrational in their decision process when buying things or what risk to try to avoid, etc. You make more money if you appeal to what people want rather than what objectively may be the best thing for them.


Which one do you think works best?The pancreatin or the other kind?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Because I read the study about pancreatin I have only ever used ones that have pancreatin in them.


----------

